# seine net info required please



## miniman (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi guys,
A few quick and easy questions for those that remember!-

What colour were the seine nets used in the early 60's? Were they green/orange mostly? Also the bouy colours please? Im sure they wouldn't have been dayglow orange back then would they?
Are there any colour pics of these nets stored at the stern? Its for a model seiner im making.

Dhan bouys- what were they made from (Bamboo??) , and what colours were the float and the flags? Any specific flag colour???

Hopefully someone can come up with a quick answer for me.

thanks,
Barry(Thumb)


----------



## wully farquhar (Aug 4, 2005)

Barry,
Why don't you nip round the corner and ask Norrie or David John and am sure you will get all the info that you need and more if you want it!!!! lol


----------



## miniman (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Wully,
A good idea I have to agree. I just dont like pestering folk for such simple things though!
Hows Bruce doing? Ive not seen him since he left the battery factory. Tell him Barry was asking for him.

Back on track, Any info guys???

Cheers


----------



## miniman (Oct 15, 2007)

Surely there are ex- seiner fishermen on here that can help please?


----------



## Gavin Gait (Aug 14, 2005)

The Dhan possibly white Barry ( think early ones where a pole with a weight at the bottom , a big bit of cork sometimes square and a flag on the top sometimes painted sometimes the cork was left natural ) the 2 bouys could have been white as some of the boats used the drift net bouys I think ,as for the net My Father remembers white netting or orange netting from the 1960's but would need someone else to confirm his memories


----------



## miniman (Oct 15, 2007)

Hi Davie, thanks for the info.
You say two bouys. where would they be kept on board? How many would be laid up with the net in the stern say? I have seen a drawing somewhere before of a seine net, pictured as it would look in the water, but cant remember where I saw it. Anybody got such a drawing to help me understand how it looks?, or give me a description of how it is shot etc?

Thanks.


----------



## mattarosa (Mar 19, 2006)

*Seine Nets*

Hi Barry
You are probably already aware of this but there are several books about seine nets and seine netting. I haven't seen any of them so don't know if they would be useful to you. You ought to be able to get them through your local library via interlibrary loan.

The British Library Integrated Catalogue brings up a few if you search on "seine net" and a few more if you search on "seining". 

http://catalogue.bl.uk/F/?func=file&file_name=login-bl-list

Good luck with your research.

Hilary


----------



## rymaralee (Apr 6, 2008)

*byllis*

the dhan poles were bamboo with white bouys
later aluminian with orange/red bouys.they tried fibreglass dhans but they broke in half when the ropes came foul shooting at full speed.
you would prefer a black dhan flag as you could see it better daylight or tylight hauls.
you always kept the dhan on the port sidedeck because you shot the port ropes first in a starboard circle as it was safer with the way the propeller
turned.
nets were white then orange. then green.
net floats were grey then green, orange .then yellow.


----------



## miniman (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info Rymaralee.
I am having trouble finding hair nets in any of those colours. I can find plenty of brown ones, but nothing the correct colour. I tried dying a hairnet orange, but it didnt work out. The hunt continues......
Orange (fruit) nets are sometimes the correct colour, but the mesh would be around a foot square after is was scaled up!! Hardly correct either!
A description of how the net was actually shot would be of great help to me as well if anyone could help out?


----------



## airds (Jun 14, 2005)

miniman said:


> Thanks for the info Rymaralee.
> I am having trouble finding hair nets in any of those colours. I can find plenty of brown ones, but nothing the correct colour.


 
Davie Tait posted this link on trawlerphotos
http://www.trawlerphotos.co.uk/forums/showthread.php?t=49
(>Trawler Modelling > General Discussion>p.2 ) a while back .... you may have to join to log in


----------

